
Looking for beta testers for a new home inventory management system (Skill&App) - SamWise44
https://mailchi.mp/a43fbacb6174/ekitchen-beta-version
======
SamWise44
Over the past three months, we, at eKitchen, have worked extensively to
develop an Alexa Skill that helps households to save money and manage their
home inventory through a unique voice interface.

eKitchen is currently in the final development phase of private Beta, and here
is how you can support us - we're looking for Beta testers to optimize the
product before its official launch.

If you want to become a Beta tester simply fill out this form:
[https://lnkd.in/d2QNcrT](https://lnkd.in/d2QNcrT)

In a nutshell, the system allows households to:

-Save more time with an auto-generated grocery list that is sent to their email when it's time restock. -Save money by using relevant coupons and discounts based on their real consumption. -Be notified when items are running out or about to expire, and stop wasting food.

All this good can be controlled from your Alexa app when you're out, or at
home using simple voice commands such as:

"Alexa, how many bananas do I have in my kitchen?" "Alexa, how much milk is
left in my kitchen?"

Appreciate your support!

